# Problem with unnamed original Kindle Fire Update



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Hello all,
My original Kindle froze and then my app virus scanner started having fits and it turns out that Amazon did an update that turned on automatic app updates. I lost some features on a few apps and some data on another one, but the real problem is it turned on Amazon Game Circle and even with calls to Amazon I can't get it turned off.

It doesn't show on the standard running applications list, but my task killer shows it. You don't have to even turn it on. Just click a game that has it and it starts even if you click cancel on the popup.

This stinks since my three year old grandson plays Where's my water and the popup screens are terrible. He is bound to eventually hit one and start the data collection in earnest.

The service tech told me they didn't change the firmware number it was considered more of a patch. When I asked how you could tell without a different number what you had she just said, "That is a problem."

She also told me the second generation fires didn't have the option of turning off auto update (she was arguing with me as I sat looking at it and then said, "Oh you must have a first generation we don't allow you to turn it off on the second generation." Does anyone know if that is true? Consider me taking a kindle hd off my Christmas list if it is. One of my favorite apps they ruined by changing the screen to where I can't see it with my vision.  We also lost word 95 support on a office suite when it updated. The last thing I want is someone I have never met tinkering with my kindle!

I have been violated!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Update and a Question.

I got a nice email from a representative. The tech was supposed to be able to tell me how to turn off the Game Circle connection by following directions but couldn't. The options simply wasn't there as it was in their instructions. They found they couldn't either. They have referred that to programing.

In the email they said they didn't think about the auto updates causing users to lose functions on their apps or risking privacy with new permissions. Someone just had the idea that newer is always better and it was a good thing to push updates.

They pretty much agreed with me that an update shouldn't change your personal settings. They would look into that.

They said they would pass on the feedback that this was my kindle, bought and paid for and they shouldn't force changes like this. They also sort of agreed that the game connection might be viewed as a violation of the children's internet protection act by some people (not admitting fault, just admitting other opinions).

Unfortunately they have no way to roll back an app so you can have your old features back or restore data lost in an update. I think this makes it even more important to be able to stop auto updates.

In the meantime I just took those games off my kindle. My grandson would be lost with all the popups anyway. He is only three.

Question: You new Kindle Fire owners, is it true you don't have the option to turn off auto updates?

My new bumper sticker: "Stop auto updates!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On my Fire HD7 I can turn off automatic updates via the settings.

Pull down the top menu and tap more. Tap Applications and then tap Apps.  In that App Settings page the third option is to enable automatic Updates or not.

It's the same on the HD8.9.

I seem to remember the option was there on my OFire as well, but I no longer have that so can't check.

In the same menu area you can turn in-app purchasing on or off.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

The tech said this was not an option on the newer fires, but she must have been mistaken. She was telling me some things to do that weren't on my screen and I finally asked her if she had a kindle in front of her and she said no. I told her, well I am holding one and looking at the thing right now. She put me on hold and she went somewhere they had one and said they couldn't do it either.

I was looking at the new fire hd because they say the speakers and sound is so much better, but when I heard that you might not be able to stop auto updates that was a deal killer for me.

I have an original kindle fire and it does have the option to stop auto updates, but the fire firmware update reset the option to auto update on and then here comes the problems. I got game circle and all of the popups that come with it and updated apps that lost my data, changed user interfaces and functions. 

I have tried to find a new generation fire, but locally the places that carry them are sold out. Walmart had a display with kindles at one time, but they aren't carrying the new fire.

I asked for Amazon cards to put toward a new fire for Christmas, but right now I am sitting pat until I learn more. I wonder if getting a non Amazon android tablet and using the kindle app would be a better option for security and control. Then I wonder if my Amazon purchased apps would transfer to another android tablet. Then again, with another tablet you might just get new problems.

best to all!


----------



## theruleslawyer (Dec 18, 2012)

mrscottishman said:


> I asked for Amazon cards to put toward a new fire for Christmas, but right now I am sitting pat until I learn more. I wonder if getting a non Amazon android tablet and using the kindle app would be a better option for security and control. Then I wonder if my Amazon purchased apps would transfer to another android tablet. Then again, with another tablet you might just get new problems.
> 
> best to all!


Most Amazon apps will run on any android device. Be wary of the ones the says 'for amazon kindle' though. They don't list my other android devices as compatible even though the exact same app in play (The HD versions of apps) works just fine. You may be able to sideload those apps on another tablet in the future, but it could be a hassle to keep everything up to date.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Got a reply from Amazon. They told me to just turn off Game Circle on the game. I know no one is that dumb, this is what happens when one tech or rep passes off a problem to another tech. There is a loss of information when that happens.

You can't turn Game Circle off on the games. It just keeps popping back up.

I am thinking about filing a formal complaint with the appropriate agencies. I don't want them collecting info on my three year old grandson and there is no way he can play a game with all of these game circle popups and not click on one and get it started.

According to my app manager Game Circle starts in the background as soon as the game is started.
best,
Scott


----------

